

Ask HN: Best keyboard for programmers? - jasongullickson

I'm a fan of the old-fashioned "buckle-spring" IBM keyboards, but they are no longer made/rare/expensive/etc.  I'm looking for a great keyboard with a focus on key feel but I want to avoid "gaming" keyboards with extra functions, gizmos, etc.  Any suggestions?
======
gaika
<http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/> \- current manufacturer

Old Model-M keyboards are still sold at <http://www.clickykeyboards.com/> \-
or ebay.

------
quellhorst
I am a huge fan of the full size Apple keyboard. I use dvorak and don't look
at the keys but the feel is great.

[http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB110LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg...](http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB110LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg&mco=NDE4NDIyOA)

------
bemmu
I like the tiny Apple wireless keyboard, because it leaves more space for
written notes on my desk. People obsess about about monitor size to get space
on their virtual desktops, but what about the space on your real desktop?

------
gtani
I like matias keyboards from Ontario, they're a little clicky clacky

<http://matias.ca/products/index.php>

also see (some long threads)

<http://searchyc.com/keyboard>

------
warfangle
I could never get used to the split Microsoft keyboards - or the chicklet
Apple keyboards.

My current favorite is the Logitech Wave... before that, I used a Das Keyboard
-- which was fantastic, but the space bar became detached after about a year
and a half.

------
joe_bleau
No longer made? Unicomp (<http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/>) bought the
rights and the tooling. I love mine. (And no, it doesn't have the windows
key!)

------
hs
i use apple pro keyboard (the one which has 2 usb slots) on ubuntu

i dropped it like maybe 100 times for the past 3 years or so, it breaks but
none of the button breaks. it's easy to reattach loose button to keyboard
(yes, even the space-bar)

it's always wise to invest on keyboard, you are practically married to it ...
just don't buy new (mine's used, bought like Sing$10)

if you're opposed to buying used, think about it ... you test the used kb,
find it's usable, nothing breaks ... what that tells you? ... the used kb has
stood the test of time and abuse for years ... then marry her

------
catch404
I use a basic Lenovo keyboard, I love IBM hardware :) Whats everyones opinion
on the happy hacker keyboard - I hear they are expensive.

------
lastkarrde
Creamy/White Microsoft Ergonomic/Split keyboard.

does the trick, comfortable as well.

------
csbartus
art lebedev's optimus maximus

<http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/>

